# ~ 1986 SABRE 38 MKII VS ~1986 BRISTOL 38.8 or 42



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can anyone help me decide? First boat but i do have some experience. I have 3 children so layout is important. Ease of sailing,agility,quality of construction are all concerns as is safety. decent resale would be a plus. how much? Should i avoid a broker and try to purchase from a private party. If I do use a broker, how much room is there to realistically negotiate vs private party. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

First of all, the keel version of Sabre is a considerably faster boat than the Bristol 38.8 or wildly faster than the 40 especially in lighter winds. This means that you might spend less time motoring and more time sailing with the Sabre 38 mk 2. While none of the boats is a light weight the Sabre is about 3000 lbs lighter than the 38.8 and and also lighter than the 40 as well making it easier to handle and also meaning that there should be lighter loads on the steering and various control lines. 

In terms of build quality, the Sabre should be better built than the Bristol 40s but a slight step below the 38.8.

The Bristol 38.8 is a nice boat both in terms of finish work and build quality. If I was looking for a boat to go offshore with and this was your question the Bristol 38.8 might edge out the others. 

I don''t recommend the 40 for what you are proposing. 

Jeff


----------



## azul (Feb 22, 2000)

Bristol? Sabre? Sabre? Bristo?
Both are vary well biult boats and the choice should be decieded by comparing what each has to offer in terms of layout and ease of handling. You should go to a marina near you and look for these boats, speak to the owners and ask what they think. 
Heavier displacment = a more comfortable motion in a seaway were lighter displacment could = a more lively motion and more demanding atention to handling. Also a heavyer hull can take more weight on without sacrificing performance as much.
As far as Bristol v Saber I would take either of these boats offshore. 
Using a Broker will help you find the vessel you are looking for much faster as they usually have a large listing nation wide.
Which ever way you go you must get a profesional survey of the boat of your dreams to protect you. The price you pay is the price you agree on the Broker is there only to help you, I know for one that it has helped me very much and I would definitely use one again. You could also consider chartering to see what you realy want v need.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In that range the Erickson 38 is a nice sailor. I don''t know if you need an "offshore" boat but I find Bristols poor light air sailors.

Avoid brokers they are a buffer between the truth and you. Plus they add cost with no value. It''s like a convience store. If your in a hurry or lazy use a broker. But the owner or boat yard manager will tell you more of the truth than a broker.


----------

